# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Cần bán >  HCM -  Hàng linh tinh của GORLAK    ( Cập nhật thường xuyên )

## GORLAK

Don kho nhà dư ra ít đồ anh em xem được món nào thì ủng hộ giùm nhé,tạm mình úp 1 ít lên trước có gì sẽ cập nhật thêm vài món bên dưới .thanks

Mọi chi tiết liên hệ chữ ký ,thanks all

----------


## GORLAK

Còn vài món linh tinh bán cho gọn nhà:

ms5: Bộ sensor kiểm tra mạch in của USA, có combo sensor và camera bên trong, hàng zin còn nguyên tem, giá 500k


ms6: Cây vitme 10 bước 4 hành trình 110 chuẩn C5 ko rơ lắc giá 250k


ms7: 2 con servo 200W hàng của TBL Japan, giá 300k


ms8: Mớ dây bẹ chống nhiễu cực tốt, hàng tháo máy USA, nguyên đống 300k, dây dài 3m đổ lại.



ms9: Còn 2 cái 5phase và 4 cái 2phase, cả mớ 500k.

----------


## thuhanoi

> Còn vài món linh tinh bán cho gọn nhà:
> 
> 
> ms8: Mớ dây bẹ chống nhiễu cực tốt, hàng tháo máy USA, nguyên đống 300k, dây dài 3m đổ lại.


Mình lấy dây này nhé

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Mới CNC

như đã nhắn tin mình lấy cây vitme phi  bước 4 nha.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Vitme và dây đã có gạch ợ. Thanks các bác.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Ms9 chạy pul/dir được thì mình lấy nhe Lak

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> Ms9 chạy pul/dir được thì mình lấy nhe Lak


Đc bác, dễ xài như bỡn, câu dây ok là chạy.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

Lấy ms9 nhe!

----------

GORLAK

----------


## thaibinhcnc

gạch MS3  ................................

----------

GORLAK

----------


## anhxco

Cho e xin thêm thông tin ms5 với bác chủ.

----------


## phuongpham1190

chuyển combo ra bắc cho em chưa vậy bác chủ .
ms5 tin hiệu ra là gì vậy bác 
kết nối camera ra máy tính hay analoc vậy nếu là hai chuẩn trên thì để em nhé

----------


## GORLAK

> Cho e xin thêm thông tin ms5 với bác chủ.





> chuyển combo ra bắc cho em chưa vậy bác chủ .
> ms5 tin hiệu ra là gì vậy bác 
> kết nối camera ra máy tính hay analoc vậy nếu là hai chuẩn trên thì để em nhé


Các bác xem hình nhé.
@phuongpham190: mai chuyển nha bác, t7-CN cũng ngại, ko làm gì đc.

----------


## Mới CNC

Gởi bác cái này khi nào nhận được bác gởi hàng giùm tui nha! Thank'. 


> Còn vài món linh tinh bán cho gọn nhà:
> 
> ms5: Bộ sensor kiểm tra mạch in của USA, có combo sensor và camera bên trong, hàng zin còn nguyên tem, giá 500k
> 
> 
> ms6: Cây vitme 10 bước 4 hành trình 110 chuẩn C5 ko rơ lắc giá 250k
> 
> 
> ms7: 2 con servo 200W hàng của TBL Japan, giá 300k
> ...

----------


## GORLAK

Ok bác, vậy là đc rồi, bank nó báo mình sẽ chuyển ngay.

----------


## Hoang Phuong

ms6: Cây vitme 10 bước 4 hành trình 110 chuẩn C5 ko rơ lắc giá 250k còn k chủ thớt, lấy rẻ e với

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4CDmsR1to

----------


## GORLAK

> ms6: Cây vitme 10 bước 4 hành trình 110 chuẩn C5 ko rơ lắc giá 250k còn k chủ thớt, lấy rẻ e với
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4CDmsR1to


Có gạch rồi bác.

----------


## phuongpham1190

đã nhận đc hàng của bác chủ . hàng đẹp êm 
nhưng bác chủ cho e hỏi tí . lắp cái khớp nối vào kiểu gì đc vậy bác

----------


## thuhanoi

Nhận hàng rồi gô lắc nhé - Thank

----------


## anhxco

Đã nhận được hàng MS5 của bác, theo nhận định trong lòng có con camera,1 con flash light, 1 laser, 1 bộ đèn ở đáy, hàng đẹp nhưng k có nhu cầu sử dụng. Bác nào muốn e để lại luôn  :Smile:

----------


## phuongpham1190

> Đã nhận được hàng MS5 của bác, theo nhận định trong lòng có con camera,1 con flash light, 1 laser, 1 bộ đèn ở đáy, hàng đẹp nhưng k có nhu cầu sử dụng. Bác nào muốn e để lại luôn


để view được hình ảnh từ cam lên màn hình vga hay máy tính được không bác hay lại phải có thiết bị riêng vậy

----------


## ngocanhld2802

> Đã nhận được hàng MS5 của bác, theo nhận định trong lòng có con camera,1 con flash light, 1 laser, 1 bộ đèn ở đáy, hàng đẹp nhưng k có nhu cầu sử dụng. Bác nào muốn e để lại luôn


 Vậy bác để lại cho em nhé. Cho em stk để chuyển tiền. Tks

----------


## anhxco

> Vậy bác để lại cho em nhé. Cho em stk để chuyển tiền. Tks


Có bác gạch sms đến thứ 2, có gì e báo bác sau nhé, thanks

----------


## GORLAK

> đã nhận đc hàng của bác chủ . hàng đẹp êm 
> nhưng bác chủ cho e hỏi tí . lắp cái khớp nối vào kiểu gì đc vậy bác


Bác tháo cái chụp phía trên ra đc.

----------


## GORLAK

Alo.. bác nào lấy cây vitme nt cho e cái địa chỉ, sđt... e chuyển hàng....

----------


## phuongpham1190

> Bác tháo cái chụp phía trên ra đc.


 vâng thank bac để e thử xem thế nào

----------


## GORLAK

Mấy bộ servo bể gạch nên up lên tiếp cho bác nào cần:

3 bộ servo
2 bộ combo trượt
2 bộ vexta

----------


## GORLAK

[QUOTE=GORLAK;78525]Don kho nhà dư ra ít đồ anh em xem được món nào thì ủng hộ giùm nhé,tạm mình úp 1 ít lên trước có gì sẽ cập nhật thêm vài món bên dưới .thanks

 - MS1 : 3 bộ AC servo mitubishi J2s-20A 200w hàng tuyển đẹp,động cơ như mới,jack với dây đầy đủ không thiếu 1 sợi,đã đấu nối về gim vào và turning lại thôi.( giá 2TR8/BỘ ) lấy hết 3 bộ bao vận chuyển xa

Đính kèm 21411
Đính kèm 21412 

- MS2 : Vitme THK đường kính 20mm bước 8 double nut hành trình 230mm,còn rất mới và không rơ lắc gì hết ( giá 700k/cây )

Đính kèm 21405
Đính kèm 21406

----------


## GORLAK

Vẫn còn vài món ae ủng hộ nhé.mai đăng thêm 1 số món
Tks all

----------


## GORLAK

dây động cơ và dây encoder cho dòng AC servo mitubishi J2S dài từ 3m đến 5m đầy đủ jack . có 3 bộ dây ( 300k / bộ cho cả 2 dây động cơ và encoder  )

Jack 20 pin cho ac servo mitsubishi ( 70k / Cái )

----------


## GORLAK

thêm 1 ít món 
 - Combo cho máy hành trình 9012 hoặc 1350 . Ray THK HSR 25 dài 1600mm , vitme đường kính 20mm bước 20 hành trính 1500mm ngoại hình ray thì hơi cũ do năm tháng,nhưng chất lượng vẫn còn tốt , vitme thì khỏi chê,mọi thứ ko rơ lắc ( XONG )




- Combo Z đen chịu tải cứng vững,ray THK 20,vitme 16mm bước 10 hành trình tổng 130mm, che bụi và đầu bơm mỡ cho từng con trược và nut vitme ( giá 3tr / combo )





- Ray NSK 20 mới trên 95% 1 cặp 8 con trượt bao êm,do là loại có đệm nhựa giữa 2 bi ( 3tr / cặp )




Do nhà chật nên hàng hóa để vừa bên Bình Thạnh và bên Tân Phú , ae nào cần món gì liên hệ trước để tiện qua xem nhé, thanks all
 điện thoại : 0907 217 485  hoặc 0988 788 322

----------


## GORLAK

update: combo 1m6 đã bán, thanks các bác ủng hộ

----------


## GORLAK

UPDATE : spindle changsheng 2,2kw qua sử dụng,nhưng dùng 1 time ngắn là cất kho,nên còn tốt,chưa thay bạc lần nào,còn ngon và êm ru.....bao test hình thức bên ngoài gần như là mới,nhưng do bảo quản không kỹ nên hơi rỉ 1 ít khúc cốt đầu , còn lại mọi thứ good hết ( XONG )

----------


## GORLAK

vitme THK đường kính 16mm bước 5 .hành trình 340mm, đầy đủ bk và bf bằng thép,ko rơ ngoại hình còn rất đẹp ( XONG )


AE cần mua món gì cứ gọi trực tiếp để có giá tốt nhất.thanks all

----------


## TLP

em lấy 2 cây vitme nhá.đt thoại đuôi 418.Đã chuyển khoản cho bác rồi. :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

Củ spindle và vitme đã có gạch.

----------


## GORLAK

Đã xong 1 số món.còn giá là hàng còn.tks all

----------


## truongkiet

có vitme ren trái ko

----------


## GORLAK

ko có bác ơi

----------


## saudau

> có vitme ren trái ko


Chi vậy bác? Cho motor chạy ngược lại là xong rùi.

----------


## secondhand

> Chi vậy bác? Cho motor chạy ngược lại là xong rùi.


Chắc chạy bằng cơm nên cần ren ngược  :Smile:

----------


## truongkiet

đúng rồi đó bác secondhand

----------


## TLP

Em đã nhận đc hàng của bác.. :Smile: ..

----------

GORLAK

----------


## skydn

> vitme THK đường kính 16mm bước 5 .hành trình 340mm, đầy đủ bk và bf bằng thép,ko rơ ngoại hình còn rất đẹp ( XONG )
> Đính kèm 23507
> 
> AE cần mua món gì cứ gọi trực tiếp để có giá tốt nhất.thanks all


Bác còn cặp ray nào bảng 20 dài 1m không ạ

----------


## GORLAK

> Bác còn cặp ray nào bảng 20 dài 1m không ạ


tạm đi hết rồi bác ơi.tks

----------


## GORLAK

cập nhật giá 1 số món :

- Combo Z đen chịu tải cứng vững,ray THK 20,vitme 16mm bước 10 hành trình tổng 130mm, che bụi và đầu bơm mỡ cho từng con trược và nut vitme ( giá 2tr6 / combo )




- Combo hành trình 750 :
 vitme đường kính 20mm bước 10.Ray IKO Japan 35mm , đầy đủ gối vitme 2 đầu . có mặt bích cho step alpha vexta 66,nặng 14kg ( giá 2tr6k/bộ )

----------


## GORLAK

Cuối tuần ae ủng hộ nhé .tks all

----------


## GORLAK

update : 

- 3 bộ AC servo mitubishi J2s-20A 200w hàng tuyển đẹp,động cơ như mới,jack với dây đầy đủ không thiếu 1 sợi,đã đấu nối về gim vào và turning lại thôi.( giá 2tr7/bộ ).

-Combo Z đen chịu tải cứng vững,ray THK 20,vitme 16mm bước 10 hành trình tổng 130mm, che bụi và đầu bơm mỡ cho từng con trược và nut vitme ( giá 2tr6 / combo ).

cảm ơn ae đã ủng hộ

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> cập nhật giá 1 số món :
> 
> - Combo Z đen chịu tải cứng vững,ray THK 20,vitme 16mm bước 10 hành trình tổng 130mm, che bụi và đầu bơm mỡ cho từng con trược và nut vitme ( giá 2tr6 / combo )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - Combo hành trình 750 :
>  vitme đường kính 20mm bước 10.Ray IKO Japan 35mm , đầy đủ gối vitme 2 đầu . có mặt bích cho step alpha vexta 66,nặng 14kg ( giá 2tr6k/bộ )


2 bộ này còn ko bác ? Bác fix giá cho em , em lấy luôn 2 bộ về làm z và x luôn .

----------


## GORLAK

Tình hình là mấy bộ combo đã bán, thanks các bác.

----------


## GORLAK

-bộ trục A cho máy gỗ,đầy đủ đồ,về ráp turning là dùng.step 86mm.mâm kẹp 80mm.bị mẽ 1 góc nhỏ do rớt,nhưng không ảnh hưởng tới hoạt động( giá 1tr4 / bộ ) 




- tấm che bụi cho trụ Z bề ngang 200mm.kéo tối đa hơn 500mm.( 200k/miếng ) 



-driver alpha vexta ASD-13 A -A đã test lên nguồn đầy đủ ( giá 500k / cái )

----------


## GORLAK

Tình hình là bộ trục A bể gạch, còn nguyên nha, bác nào alo lại giúp e.

----------


## vufree

Mình lấy ASD nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

> Mình lấy ASD nhé.


ok.tks bác,liên hệ trực tiếp để ship bác nhé

----------


## thewind258

ms9 còn không bác

----------


## cnclaivung

em lấy bộ trục A nhé
cho số Tk lun bác

----------


## GORLAK

Bộ trục A bán rồi các bác, e quên ko kịp update.

----------


## GORLAK

Mớ van hơi 1 vào 2 ra dùng nguồn 24v, giá 50k 1 cái, sl có 12 cái. Lấy hết free ship.

----------


## bvphat95

Có DC servo không bác

----------


## GORLAK

> Có DC servo không bác


BLDC hả bác?

----------

dauhaoquang

----------


## bvphat95

> BLDC hả bác?


không bác,motor DC servo có encoder khoảng >=500 xung/vòng,động cơ có chổi than đó bác,không biết bác có không?

----------


## GORLAK

> không bác,motor DC servo có encoder khoảng >=500 xung/vòng,động cơ có chổi than đó bác,không biết bác có không?


Ah cái này biết, thấy đang có 1 con như ý bác, để coi còn ko mình báo nhé.

----------


## ducduy9104

> không bác,motor DC servo có encoder khoảng >=500 xung/vòng,động cơ có chổi than đó bác,không biết bác có không?


Nếu bác cần mà chưa mua đc thì inbox sđt cho em, bữa có thấy mấy con sanyo 100w 500xung/vòng.

----------


## GORLAK

> không bác,motor DC servo có encoder khoảng >=500 xung/vòng,động cơ có chổi than đó bác,không biết bác có không?


Đang có cái này, 400k

----------


## GORLAK

Update:

Cập nhật lại 1 số món còn lại + bể kế hoạch thanh lý gom xèng làm việc khác.

1. Vitme THK đường kính 20mm bước 8 double nut hành trình 230mm,còn rất mới và không rơ lắc gì hết ==> fix 700k



2: 3 bộ Alpha 66 ASD24A-A, 1tr3 1 bộ. lấy hết 3 bộ 3tr8, bao ship



3:Ray NSK 20 mới trên 95% 1 cặp 8 con trượt bao êm,do là loại có đệm nhựa giữa 2 bi, giá 2tr2/1 cặp, có 3 cặp lấy hết fix 6tr4.





4. Mớ van hơi 24v 1 vào 2 ra, có 12 cái, tổng hết 300k.

----------


## cnclaivung

ray 20 ko nghe nói HT dài rộng cao >><<

----------


## GORLAK

> ray 20 ko nghe nói HT dài rộng cao >><<


Ah quên bác, ht 650mm nếu dùng luôn 4 con trượt, tổng dài 1m02

----------


## Diyodira

Bác cho em đặt mớ 12 van hơi nhé, inbox đc mai em cho người qua lấy gởi tiền luôn
thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

> Bác cho em đặt mớ 12 van hơi nhé, inbox đc mai em cho người qua lấy gởi tiền luôn
> thanks.


Nhận gạch bác, inbox nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

quên còn món này, trc mua của bác imnotromeo, tính về chế nhưng trật chìa nên để lại cho bác nào chế máy tiện CNC, fix 900k.



cô cấu quay và thay dao đã test, xoay nhẹ nhàng nhe.

----------


## thuyên1982

cụ lak cho em lấy 3 bộ alpha nhé. mai em gọi

----------


## GORLAK

> cụ lak cho em lấy 3 bộ alpha nhé. mai em gọi


Nhận gạch bác.

Van hơi đã bán.

Turet mini đã có gạch.

----------


## saudau

Nhìn alpha thấy thèm quá mà lúa chưa trổ nên đành ăn khoai lang đỡ vậy. hix hix hix

----------


## Nam CNC

Ông gorlak , nhìn 2 cây visme thèm quá , nhà nhiều hàng rồi không muốn mua , chỉ muốn đổi hàng , ông có muốn đổi hàng món gì không ?

----------


## GORLAK

Vitme đen 1 cặp hả bác, món đó nó bay lâu rồi =))

----------


## Nam CNC

visme double nut của ông kìa , chứ mấy cây đen tui cần làm chi.

----------


## GORLAK

> visme double nut của ông kìa , chứ mấy cây đen tui cần làm chi.


ah, nó có vợ mới rồi bác.

----------


## GORLAK

Tính hình là chỉ còn 3 cặp ray.

3 bộ alpha có gạch.

Bác nào quan tâm 3 cặp ray alo trực tiếp e fix.

----------


## GORLAK

Hộp số trục vít cho bác nào chế máy mini ăn gỗ nhé, kích thước 90mm vuông, hàng cùa Tsubakimoto tỉ lệ 1:30, tét thử bằng tay ko thấy rơ ráo gì. Giá 500k.

----------


## GORLAK

Cập nhật ve chai đầu năm:

Hộp số Kamo tỉ lệ 1:20 thich hợp chế trục A, cốt vào 14, cốt ra 20, mặt bích servo 200/400w



Thông số các bác tra giúp, giá rổ 800k.

Hộp số trục vít 1:30 có kèm khớp nối mềm, fix 350k.


Tay xịt hơi Usa như hình, xịt ngon lành cành đào, giá 350k


2 bộ chia cho các bác chế bộ bơm mỡ hoặc chia áp, cả 2 300k

----------


## GORLAK

2 hs đã có gạch.

----------


## GORLAK

Nâng cấp combo z do hành trình cái cũ hơi ngắn nên dư ra cái đang dùng, hành trình 110mm, vitme 16 bước 10, còn keng ko rơ ráo gì nhé.




Combo mới nâng cấp, hành trình 185mm, vitme 16 bước 5 C3Z


Pad step tự chạy

Giá thanh lý 1tr6 nhé, tặng kèm 1 áo vitme phi 40mm + 1 thắng từ 24v, kekekke

----------


## GORLAK

Combo Z đã có gạch.

----------


## GORLAK

Moi trong hốc lòi ra combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k



Mặt bích phù hợp servo 200/400w hoặc alpha 6x

----------


## GORLAK

-CPU HP dùng good,đang cài win 7 Ram 2g,mấy thông số kia quên hết k nhớ .dùng ngon lành cho máy CNC,laser (giá 900k/cái)




- Nguồn 24v-14A LAMBDA,TDK đẹp như mới,dùng ngon lành ( 800k/cái )





- Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc



Đt : 0988.bảy tám tám.322 --0907 217 485

----------


## MinhPT

> - Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc
> 
> 
> 
> Đt : 0988.bảy tám tám.322 --0907 217 485


Mình mua 20 bộ, bác tặng kèm cái mẩu nhôm trên hình luôn nhé
Mình ở HN

----------


## GORLAK

bạn liên hệ trực tiếp mình nhé , zalo 0988.....322 mình tặng bạn thêm ,thanks

----------


## baole

Có ke dùng cho nhôm 30x30 ko bác

----------


## GORLAK

> Có ke dùng cho nhôm 30x30 ko bác


bạn cần nhiều k

----------


## MinhPT

> bạn liên hệ trực tiếp mình nhé , zalo 0988.....322 mình tặng bạn thêm ,thanks


Thank bạn,

Đã làm việc qua tin nhắn với bạn, số điện thoại đuôi 1357.
Giá ke 30x30 là bao nhiêu vậy?

----------


## ali35

[QUOTE=GORLAK;107897]-CPU HP dùng good,đang cài win 7 Ram 2g,mấy thông số kia quên hết k nhớ .dùng ngon lành cho máy CNC,laser (giá 900k/cái)




 em gạch con này nhé
lát nt cho bác

----------


## maxx.side

Có luôn nhôm 20x20 không hay chỉ eke thôi vậy bác

----------


## GORLAK

nhôm 20x20 e có loại dài nhất tầm 60cm ,giá thì 130k/kg

----------


## GORLAK

Ke nhôm 20 đã ra đi ít vẫn còn nhiều,cảm ơn ae ủng hộ

----------


## huutinh

- Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc



Đt : 0988.bảy tám tám.322 --0907 217 485[/QUOTE]
 cho mình lấy 20 bộ nha bạn, tối về mình gọi trực tiếp bạn nhá!

----------


## GORLAK

> - Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc
> 
> 
> 
> Đt : 0988.bảy tám tám.322 --0907 217 485


 cho mình lấy 20 bộ nha bạn, tối về mình gọi trực tiếp bạn nhá![/QUOTE]

cảm ơn bạn  :Smile:

----------


## dobinh1961

toàn trong nam nhỉ

----------


## GORLAK

> toàn trong nam nhỉ


ship toàn quốc bác nhé  :Wink:

----------


## Mạnh Tường

Đã chuyển 390k mua 30 bộ ke cho nhôm định hình 20x20, bác gửi hàng về địa chỉ như đã sms !
Mạnh Tường

----------

GORLAK

----------


## ngocpham

Như bác trên, cho mình xin giá ke 30 vào inbox nhé. Thanks!

----------


## GORLAK

> Như bác trên, cho mình xin giá ke 30 vào inbox nhé. Thanks!


Không có ke 30 nhé bác.

----------


## GORLAK

Do số lượng ae chuyển khoản mua ke nhiều.nên ae nào mua nhớ để lại tên trong nội dung kèm số điện thoại để e tiện sắp xếp để gửi tránh gửi nhầm hàng hóa.cảm ơn ae ủng hộ

----------


## dobinh1961

> quên còn món này, trc mua của bác imnotromeo, tính về chế nhưng trật chìa nên để lại cho bác nào chế máy tiện CNC, fix 900k.
> 
> 
> 
> cô cấu quay và thay dao đã test, xoay nhẹ nhàng nhe.


cái này nặng bao nhiêu kg

----------


## GORLAK

Cái này bán rồi bác.

----------


## GORLAK

> Moi trong hốc lòi ra combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k
> 
> Đính kèm 32201
> 
> Mặt bích phù hợp servo 200/400w hoặc alpha 6x


Nguồn, PC đã bán, còn lại combo Z ht 210mm như hình  fix còn 1tr800.

----------

bravotruong

----------


## Trucvt

Nguồn ra đi nhanh quá. Chúc bác sớm rộng nhà

----------

GORLAK

----------


## bravotruong

nhìu hàng ngon ra đi sớm qá  :Frown:  :Frown:  !!! bác nhôm 20 ko ạ ?? cho mình xin kích thước

----------


## GORLAK

lên theo nhu cầu của các bác,nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 110k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg.

----------


## bravotruong

> lên theo nhu cầu của các bác,nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 110k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg.


check ib nhar bác !!!! Bác có nhận ship tỉnh không ? em ở Bình Thuận

----------


## GORLAK

Bộ 3 conbo XYZ full nhôm hàng cực đẹp, tự tay tháo bảo đảm ko hư hỏng gì.

Combo XY hành trình 330x480 ray NSK25, vitme 16 bước 10 còn cực êm, tâm ray X 150mm, tâm ray Y 280mm, mọi thứ như hình, có xích cho Y. Mặt bích XY size 86.




Tất cả bộ XY nặng 52kg.

Thêm combo Z full nhôm anode đen thui, ray NB15 4 rãnh bi, vitme 12 bước 10 C5, mặt bích combo step 57, hành trình 110mm, thông số như hình:



Nặng 6kg.

Giá cho cả bộ XYZ combo full nhôm 15tr.

----------


## GORLAK

Tình hình là thay đổi dự án nên bán lại các lk đã tìm trc đây:

3 cặp ray 20 NSK 4 rãnh bi, 1 cặp 8 con trượt, giá cho 3 cặp ray là 6tr2.
3 bộ LIMO tương đương ASM66AC 1200ppr, cốt 10, áp 110v, giá cho 3 bộ là 4tr5.

Lấy hết fix + free ship.

Hình các bác xem topic trên giúp e.

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

Có nhôm định hình 40x80 dài 1600mm ko vậy Chủ thớt ?

----------


## GORLAK

Ko có bác ơi

----------


## Gamo

Lấy hết tính nửa giá?

----------


## GORLAK

> Lấy hết tính nửa giá?


Dạ, e cũng sợ bác như bác Nam sợ bác vậy =))

----------


## dungct

Chú Ga Mo con cái gần lớn hết rồi, cứ phát biểu linh tinh cho dân chúng nó cười. Hay là tật bẩm sinh ?

Chú thì toàn gom mấy cái đồ cùi bắp đúng nghĩa. Lúc nào cũng xin xỏ, muốn mua đồ ngon đã hỏi ý vợ chưa mà đòi giảm giá ?

----------


## huyquynhbk

cặp ray 20 NSK dài bao nhiêu vậy bác?

----------

Oopsss

----------


## Gamo

Haha... mình với Gorlak biết nhau, hắn lâu lâu cũng hay khoe đồ với mình nên chọc hắn cho vui thôi.

----------

Bongmayquathem

----------


## mylove299

> Chú Ga Mo con cái gần lớn hết rồi, cứ phát biểu linh tinh cho dân chúng nó cười. Hay là tật bẩm sinh ?
> 
> Chú thì toàn gom mấy cái đồ cùi bắp đúng nghĩa. Lúc nào cũng xin xỏ, muốn mua đồ ngon đã hỏi ý vợ chưa mà đòi giảm giá ?


Anh em chơi trên này quen biết giúp đỡ nhau. Gamo là thành viên lâu trên này rồi. Vui tính nên hay nói vui thôi bác ý kiến vậy là không đúng rồi. Bác có vào kho của Gamo chưa mà phán hàng cùi bắp. Mấy bãi quận 8 còn lạy sư phụ nữa đấy. Thân.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

Hehe, cảm ơn bác. Với lại đừng để ý bác dungct. Bác ấy lâu lâu vào thọc người này chọt người kia tí. Anh em mà bị cuốn theo thì Gorlak hết bán hàng

----------


## GORLAK

> cặp ray 20 NSK dài bao nhiêu vậy bác?


Ray 20 dài hơn 1m tí nhé bác, 4 con trượt có đệm mỗi thanh.

----------


## GORLAK

> Hehe, cảm ơn bác. Với lại đừng để ý bác dungct. Bác ấy lâu lâu vào thọc người này chọt người kia tí. Anh em mà bị cuốn theo thì Gorlak hết bán hàng


Èo... vô kho bác gamo là tẩu hỏa nhập ma trong đó luôn, toàn đồ dữ.

----------

Gamo

----------


## Xuan Gio

> Hehe, cảm ơn bác. Với lại đừng để ý bác dungct. Bác ấy lâu lâu vào thọc người này chọt người kia tí. Anh em mà bị cuốn theo thì Gorlak hết bán hàng


Vào kho bác Gamo, phải bật GPS kẻo không sẽ đi lạc mất.

----------

Gamo

----------


## solero

> Haha... mình với Gorlak biết nhau, hắn lâu lâu cũng hay khoe đồ với mình nên chọc hắn cho vui thôi.


Gà... chết tại miệng, ai bẩu phát biểu lung tung ha ha

----------

Gamo

----------


## GORLAK

Gà xối mỡ êy a ơi...

----------


## dungct

> Vào kho bác Gamo, phải bật GPS kẻo không sẽ đi lạc mất.


Không biết bác có vào kho của bác Gamo chưa, chứ thiết nghĩ gia đình mà biết bác ra đường mà " Bưng bê " cho thiên hạ kiểu này chắc họ cũng buồn lắm. 

Chắc kho bác Gamo toàn Tên Lửa, với lựu đạn dữ lắm hè !

----------


## ducduy9104

> Không biết bác có vào kho của bác Gamo chưa, chứ thiết nghĩ gia đình mà biết bác ra đường mà " Bưng bê " cho thiên hạ kiểu này chắc họ cũng buồn lắm. 
> 
> Chắc kho bác Gamo toàn Tên Lửa, với lựu đạn dữ lắm hè !


He he cái kho đó mà bỏ lên máy bay thả xuống nhà bác thì em nghĩ bèo bèo cũng mẻ mấy cái đà bê tông à  :Big Grin:

----------

Gamo

----------


## Gamo

> Không biết bác có vào kho của bác Gamo chưa, chứ thiết nghĩ gia đình mà biết bác ra đường mà " Bưng bê " cho thiên hạ kiểu này chắc họ cũng buồn lắm. 
> 
> Chắc kho bác Gamo toàn Tên Lửa, với lựu đạn dữ lắm hè !


Bác dungct chẳng biết gì cả mà tán phét như thể ta biết rõ lắm... trình độ nói dóc của bác giỏi... thấy bác vào diễn đàn chẳng nói được câu nào ra hồn, hết chửi người này đến chê người nọ, tự mình khen mình, tôi nghĩ bác thuộc dạng không ra gì...

Bác Xuan Gio đã qua nhà tôi nên hiển nhiên bác ấy biết. Thiết nghĩ gia đình bác dungct mà biết bác đã ngu mà còn tỏ ra nguy hiểm như thế chắc họ cũng buồn lắm.

----------

Bongmayquathem, cnclaivung, Ga con, Xuan Gio

----------


## GORLAK

Toàn hàng khủng trong đó, e lại chỉ ngó mà ko đc rờ..

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

HeheheHehe.....

----------


## Công Tôn Tiên Sinh

> Không biết bác có vào kho của bác Gamo chưa, chứ thiết nghĩ gia đình mà biết bác ra đường mà " Bưng bê " cho thiên hạ kiểu này chắc họ cũng buồn lắm. 
> 
> Chắc kho bác Gamo toàn Tên Lửa, với lựu đạn dữ lắm hè !


Tên lửa với lựu đạn cái gì .mỗi món đồ nó có ý nghĩa với người cần đến nó . em nhiều khi cũng bưng bê cho thiên hạ đây .trên này thì thuận mua vừa bán thôi .ai cần thì mua ko cần thì thôi .buôn bán lời ăn lỗ chịu . chẳng ai bán gì mà có lãi hết cả .thôi thì lời nói chẳng mất tiền mua lựa nhau tý cho vừa lòng nhau .

----------

Xuan Gio

----------


## GORLAK

Oa.... e cập nhật lại mớ đồ thanh lý:

3 bộ ray trượt NSK 20 , dài 1050mm , fix còn 6tr2/3 bộ



3 bộ alpha limo còn keng xà ben, size 60 alpha, 1200pr, fix 4tr3/3 bộ

----------


## GORLAK

Đã bán..............

----------


## Đăng Tuấn

[QUOTE=GORLAK;110021]Oa.... e cập nhật lại mớ đồ thanh lý:

3 bộ ray trượt NSK 20, fix còn 6tr2/3 bộ



Mình nhìn hình chẳng biết Bộ ray trượt của Bác nó dài bao nhiu cả.., Mù tịt.. 
Con Vexta của Bác site mấy ?... Lười tra quá... 
Hahahha

----------


## Xuan Gio

Có driver luôn không bác?




> - Combo X-Y IKO Japan hành trình 20mmx20mm,luôn 2 con step 5 phase Vexta ( giá 500k/combo )

----------


## GORLAK

> Có driver luôn không bác?


Có vậy thôi bác ơi  :Wink:

----------


## vuotquaconsong

Em lấy cái thổi khí . Cho stk em chuyển tiền nha

----------


## Xuan Gio

> Có vậy thôi bác ơi


Zalo cái bác ơi.

----------


## GORLAK

> Em lấy cái thổi khí . Cho stk em chuyển tiền nha


Bán rồi bác

----------


## Oopsss

> Oa.... e cập nhật lại mớ đồ thanh lý:
> 
> 3 bộ ray trượt NSK 20 , dài 1050mm , fix còn 6tr2/3 bộ
> 
> 
> 
> 3 bộ alpha limo còn keng xà ben, size 60 alpha, 1200pr, fix 4tr3/3 bộ


Bác cho em hỏi mã cặp ray trượt NSK  là LS20 hay LH20 ạ ?

----------


## MINHAT

> Bác cho em hỏi mã cặp ray trượt NSK  là LS20 hay LH20 ạ ?


Ở nhà có loại ls 20 là ko có cánh ,chắc loại này là lh rồi

----------


## GORLAK

Dạ, tất cat đã có gạch, cám ơn các bác.

----------


## GORLAK

- Tản nhiệt nước siêu khủng,hàng mới tinh chưa qua sử dụng,test ngon lành, còn nút bít ren, két nước đẹp hoàn hảo, điện 220v, cái lớn có van điện,nhưng mình khuyên nên bỏ van để dùng trực tiếp, cái này bác nào chơi CNC 4 tới 12 đầu thì 2 con này dư sức tản nhiệt nhé, có 2 cái lớn và nhỏ : 
 + cái lớn kích thước phủ bì d450 x r300 x c350mm ( ĐÃ BÁN )
 + cái nhỏ kích thước phủ bì d400 xr200 x c250mm (ĐÃ BÁN )

----------


## GORLAK

cập nhật danh sách hàng còn tồn lại,ae liên hệ trực tiếp để có giá Bay nhé  :Smile: 

- Combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k.

- Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.

- Nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 110k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg.

- Combo X-Y IKO Japan hành trình 20mmx20mm,luôn 2 con step 5 phase Vexta ( giá 400k/combo ).

- Máy tính mini siêu khủng siêu rẻ cấu hình CPU I5 3610 3.3 ghz , Ram 3L 4G bus 1600 , ổ cứng SSD MSata 32G ( up date lên ổ cứng dung lượng lớn dễ dàng ) . ( giá 2500k/cái )

- Tản nhiệt nước siêu khủng,hàng mới tinh chưa qua sử dụng,test ngon lành, còn nút bít ren, két nước đẹp hoàn hảo, điện 220v, cái lớn có van điện,nhưng mình khuyên nên bỏ van để dùng trực tiếp, cái này bác nào chơi CNC 4 tới 12 đầu thì 2 con này dư sức tản nhiệt nhé, có 2 cái lớn và nhỏ : 
+ cái lớn kích thước phủ bì d450 x r300 x c350mm ( giá 3000k/cái )
+ cái nhỏ kích thước phủ bì d400 xr200 x c250mm ( giá 2000k/cái )

 Mọi chi tiết về hình ảnh và chất lượng ae vui lòng xem lại trang cũ dùm e nhé,thanks all

----------


## GORLAK

Update: 
Nguồn max 40v, chỉnh dòng từ 0-70A, phù hợp cho bác nào làm xi mạ, anode hoặc làm nguồn laser, hàng Đức, bao test các kiểu, giá ra đi: 3tr





Mọi thứ như hình nhé các bác.

----------


## GORLAK

- nguồn 15v 3,5A đầu vào điện 110v, Dùng cho bác nào ghép nguồn +-15 dùng cho đầu scan laser nhé ( giá 150k/cái,có 3 cái,lấy hết bao ship toàn quốc )




- 6 cái role 24v giá ( 150k/6 cái )



- Combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k.

- Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.

- Nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 110k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg.

- Combo X-Y IKO Japan hành trình 20mmx20mm,luôn 2 con step 5 phase Vexta ( giá 400k/combo ).

- Máy tính mini siêu khủng siêu rẻ cấu hình CPU I5 3610 3.3 ghz , Ram 3L 4G bus 1600 , ổ cứng SSD MSata 32G ( up date lên ổ cứng dung lượng lớn dễ dàng ) . ( giá 2500k/cái )

- Tản nhiệt nước siêu khủng,hàng mới tinh chưa qua sử dụng,test ngon lành, còn nút bít ren, két nước đẹp hoàn hảo, điện 220v, cái lớn có van điện,nhưng mình khuyên nên bỏ van để dùng trực tiếp, cái này bác nào chơi CNC 4 tới 12 đầu thì 2 con này dư sức tản nhiệt nhé, có 2 cái lớn và nhỏ : 
+ cái lớn kích thước phủ bì d450 x r300 x c350mm ( giá 3000k/cái )
+ cái nhỏ kích thước phủ bì d400 xr200 x c250mm ( giá 2000k/cái )

Mọi chi tiết về hình ảnh và chất lượng ae vui lòng xem lại trang cũ dùm e nhé,thanks all

liên hệ 0988.bảy tám tám.322

----------


## GORLAK

Bơm khí nén cho bác nào cần, chạy điện 220v, đã test chạy ngon lành.


Giá 1.800k

----------


## huyquynhbk

có bình khí kèm theo k? cho e xin ít thông số nhé. e tạm gạch e này chờ thông tin thêm nhá a Golak

----------


## GORLAK

> có bình khí kèm theo k? cho e xin ít thông số nhé. e tạm gạch e này chờ thông tin thêm nhá a Golak


Có bơm thôi e, ko thấy cái bình đâu hết.

----------


## Ga con

Công suất nhiêu vậy Gorlak. Con này nhìn như nén ra trực tiếp luôn không cần bình.

Thanks.

----------


## GORLAK

> Công suất nhiêu vậy Gorlak. Con này nhìn như nén ra trực tiếp luôn không cần bình.
> 
> Thanks.


datasheet thấy ghi 220v 1,8A tương đương 400w đó gacon ơi.thanks

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Con này chắc nén khô hả a Lợi

----------


## GORLAK

> Con này chắc nén khô hả a Lợi


đúng rồi bác ơi

----------


## GORLAK

> có bình khí kèm theo k? cho e xin ít thông số nhé. e tạm gạch e này chờ thông tin thêm nhá a Golak


Tranh thủ báo a nhé e.

----------


## huyquynhbk

> Có bơm thôi e, ko thấy cái bình đâu hết.


thanks a nhé. k có bình nén khí nên cho e hủy gạch nhá.xin lỗi a, tại e quên mất.  :Frown:  mấy cặp ray e nhận được rùi a nhá.  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Thêm con bơm khí nén Japan chạy đỉnh 110v, bơm rất mạnh nhé các bác. Giá 1tr5


Nếu lấy 2 con fix 3tr2

----------


## dobinh1961

> cập nhật danh sách hàng còn tồn lại,ae liên hệ trực tiếp để có giá Bay nhé 
> 
> - Combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k.
> 
> - Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.
> 
> - Nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 110k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg.
> 
> - Combo X-Y IKO Japan hành trình 20mmx20mm,luôn 2 con step 5 phase Vexta ( giá 400k/combo ).
> ...


Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4doCY9MnP
không có ảnh kích thứơc (vì chưa dùng bao giờ)

----------


## GORLAK

> Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.
> 
> không có ảnh kích thứơc (vì chưa dùng bao giờ)


bác chịu khó lôi lại mấy trang cũ xem lại nhé,e up hình kiểu đó nó loãng topic hết

----------


## GORLAK

Cây vitme 15 bước 10 Kuroda hàng C5 còn êm ru tổng dài 730 hành trình cỡ 630 đẹp leng keng, giá 450k.

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Gạch cây này nha anh Lợi

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> Gạch cây này nha anh Lợi


Ok xác nhận.  :Wink:

----------


## GORLAK

Bán cán 16 ER16 dài 100mm, có luôn collect ER16 7-8, giá 350k

----------


## ppgas

> Bán cán 16 ER16 dài 100mm, có luôn collect ER16 7-8, giá 350k


Gạch cái này glGorlak nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

> Gạch cái này glGorlak nhé.


Bác chậm một nốt nhạc rồi

----------


## ppgas

> Bác chậm một nốt nhạc rồi


 :Smile:  giận mấy li bia  :Frown:

----------


## GORLAK

Nguyên set bàn hút chân không + bơm + bình tích khí, về gắn thêm van các kiểu là chơi, bàn hút tròn phi tầm 300. Giá 3tr cả bộ

----------


## mylove299

vừa alo bác tạm gạch cái bàn chân không nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

> vừa alo bác tạm gạch cái bàn chân không nhé.


Ok, xác nhận.

----------


## mylove299

> Ok, xác nhận.


Em tìm hiểu rồi bác ợ. cái này chỉ phù hợp với chơi PCB. còn nhu cầu như e nói với bác ko khả thi nên em xin phép nhượng lại cho bác nào cần nhé. thanks

----------


## GORLAK

Nể gạch, bác nào cần liên hệ nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

Cần tiền gấp fix bộ hút chân ko 2tr5, bác nào rinh giúp e lấy tiền trả nợ, vui vẻ fix tiếp

----------


## GORLAK

cập nhật danh sách hàng còn tồn lại,ae liên hệ trực tiếp để có giá Bay nhé 

- Combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k.

- Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.

- Nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 110k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg.

- Combo X-Y IKO Japan hành trình 20mmx20mm,luôn 2 con step 5 phase Vexta ( giá 400k/combo )

- Tản nhiệt nước siêu khủng,hàng mới tinh chưa qua sử dụng,test ngon lành, còn nút bít ren, két nước đẹp hoàn hảo, điện 220v, cái lớn có van điện,nhưng mình khuyên nên bỏ van để dùng trực tiếp, cái này bác nào chơi CNC 4 tới 12 đầu thì 2 con này dư sức tản nhiệt nhé, có 2 cái lớn và nhỏ : 
+ cái lớn kích thước phủ bì d450 x r300 x c350mm ( giá 3000k/cái )
+ cái nhỏ kích thước phủ bì d400 xr200 x c250mm ( giá 2000k/cái )

- Nguyên set bàn hút chân không + bơm + bình tích khí, về gắn thêm van các kiểu là chơi, bàn hút tròn phi tầm 300. Giá 2500k cả bộ


Mọi chi tiết về hình ảnh và chất lượng ae vui lòng xem lại trang cũ dùm e nhé,thanks all

----------


## GORLAK

đầu tuần post mớ hàng cho xôm tụ :
- Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá 9500k /bộ.) 





- Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu 



- Con trượt THK SSR 25 loại có đệm giữa bi bao êm.Giá đã bán con mua sl e free ship 


- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) có 2 con


- cụm xilanh khí,có luôn ray 2 con trượt,hành trình 100mm  ( giá 300k/bộ )

----------

CKD

----------


## dangkhoi

đê em camera về nghiên cứu 0914068960

----------


## GORLAK

Bạn liên hệ chữ ký nhé.thanks

----------


## GORLAK

- Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 500k/cặp )

----------


## Nam CNC

ke nhôm bằng thép ra sao ? giải thích rõ xíu đi , đọc mà chưa hiểu.

----------


## GORLAK

> ke nhôm bằng thép ra sao ? giải thích rõ xíu đi , đọc mà chưa hiểu.


nhầm rồi bác ơi  :Smile: ).do bán ke nhôm tự dưng nay lòi vài cái thép làm bị liệu,cảm ơn bác nhé  :Smile: )

----------


## thuhanoi

[QUOTE=GORLAK;112000]đầu tuần post mớ hàng cho xôm tụ :


- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) có 3 con.lấy hết free ship


QUOTE]
Em động cơ này dùng với driver nào bác nhỉ

----------


## GORLAK

[QUOTE=thuhanoi;112074]


> đầu tuần post mớ hàng cho xôm tụ :
> 
> 
> - Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) có 3 con.lấy hết free ship
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> Em động cơ này dùng với driver nào bác nhỉ


 hình như dòng A1 Bác Huề ơi

----------


## GORLAK

đầu tuần post mớ hàng cho xôm tụ :
- Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá 9500k /bộ.) 





- Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu 



- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) có 2 con


- cụm xilanh khí,có luôn ray 2 con trượt,hành trình 100mm  ( giá 300k/bộ )



- Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 500k/cặp )

----------


## GORLAK

Cập nhật danh sách hàng còn tồn lại,ae liên hệ trực tiếp để có giá Bay nhé 

- Combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k.

- Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.

- Nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 100k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg.

- Combo X-Y IKO Japan hành trình 20mmx20mm,luôn 2 con step 5 phase Vexta ( giá 300k/combo ).

- Tản nhiệt nước siêu khủng,hàng mới tinh chưa qua sử dụng,test ngon lành, còn nút bít ren, két nước đẹp hoàn hảo, điện 220v, cái lớn có van điện,nhưng mình khuyên nên bỏ van để dùng trực tiếp, cái này bác nào chơi CNC 4 tới 12 đầu thì 2 con này dư sức tản nhiệt nhé, có 2 cái lớn và nhỏ : 
+ cái lớn kích thước phủ bì d450 x r300 x c350mm ( giá 2500k/cái )
+ cái nhỏ kích thước phủ bì d400 xr200 x c250mm ( giá 1500k/cái )

- Cây vitme 15 bước 10 Kuroda hàng C5 còn êm ru tổng dài 730 hành trình cỡ 630 đẹp leng keng, giá 450k

- Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá 9500k /bộ.) 

- Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu

- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) có 2 con

- cụm xilanh khí,có luôn ray 2 con trượt,hành trình 100mm ( giá 200k/bộ )

- Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 400k/cặp )

- Nguồn max 40v, chỉnh dòng từ 0-70A, phù hợp cho bác nào làm xi mạ, anode hoặc làm nguồn laser, hàng Đức, bao test các kiểu, giá ra đi: 3tr

----------


## GORLAK

Cập nhật danh sách hàng,một số mặt hàng e xóa cập nhật thì đã bán rồi nhé,cảm ơn ae diễn đàn ủng hộ

- Combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k.

- Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.

- Nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 100k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg

- Tản nhiệt nước siêu khủng,hàng mới tinh chưa qua sử dụng,test ngon lành, còn nút bít ren, két nước đẹp hoàn hảo, điện 220v, cái lớn có van điện,nhưng mình khuyên nên bỏ van để dùng trực tiếp, cái này bác nào chơi CNC 4 tới 12 đầu thì 2 con này dư sức tản nhiệt nhé, có 2 cái lớn và nhỏ : 
+ cái lớn kích thước phủ bì d450 x r300 x c350mm ( giá 2500k/cái )

- Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá 9000k /bộ.) bộ này e có xé lẽ cặp ray,nên ae liên hệ để có giá yêu nhé

- Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu

- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) có 2 con

- cụm xilanh khí,có luôn ray 2 con trượt,hành trình 100mm ( giá 200k/bộ )

- Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 400k/cặp )

- Nguồn max 40v, chỉnh dòng từ 0-70A, phù hợp cho bác nào làm xi mạ, anode hoặc làm nguồn laser, hàng Đức, bao test các kiểu, giá ra đi: 3tr

----------


## GORLAK

Vitme kuroda đã bán, thanks các bác.

----------


## GORLAK

Cập nhật danh sách hàng,một số mặt hàng e xóa cập nhật thì đã bán rồi nhé,cảm ơn ae diễn đàn ủng hộ

- Combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k.

- Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.

- Nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 100k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg

- Tản nhiệt nước siêu khủng,hàng mới tinh chưa qua sử dụng,test ngon lành, còn nút bít ren, két nước đẹp hoàn hảo, điện 220v, cái lớn có van điện,nhưng mình khuyên nên bỏ van để dùng trực tiếp, cái này bác nào chơi CNC 4 tới 12 đầu thì 2 con này dư sức tản nhiệt nhé, có 2 cái lớn và nhỏ : 
+ cái lớn kích thước phủ bì d450 x r300 x c350mm ( giá 2500k/cái )

- Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá 9000k /bộ.) bộ này e có xé lẽ cặp ray,nên ae liên hệ để có giá yêu nhé

- Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu

- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) có 2 con

- cụm xilanh khí,có luôn ray 2 con trượt,hành trình 100mm ( giá 200k/bộ )

- Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 400k/cặp )

- Nguồn max 40v, chỉnh dòng từ 0-70A, phù hợp cho bác nào làm xi mạ, anode hoặc làm nguồn laser, hàng Đức, bao test các kiểu, giá ra đi: 3tr

----------


## GORLAK

đầu tuần post mớ hàng cho xôm tụ :
- Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá 9000k /bộ.) 
Đính kèm 36276
Đính kèm 36277
Đính kèm 36278
Đính kèm 36279

- Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu 
Đính kèm 36280
Đính kèm 36281

- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) còn 2 con
Đính kèm 36283

- cụm xilanh khí,có luôn ray 2 con trượt,hành trình 100mm  ( giá 300k/bộ )
Đính kèm 36284
Đính kèm 36285

- Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 400k/cặp )
Đính kèm 36312
Đính kèm 36313
Đính kèm 36314
Đính kèm 36315
Cập nhật danh sách hàng,một số mặt hàng e xóa cập nhật thì đã bán rồi nhé,cảm ơn ae diễn đàn ủng hộ

- Combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k.

- Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.

- Nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 100k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg

- Tản nhiệt nước siêu khủng,hàng mới tinh chưa qua sử dụng,test ngon lành, còn nút bít ren, két nước đẹp hoàn hảo, điện 220v, cái lớn có van điện,nhưng mình khuyên nên bỏ van để dùng trực tiếp, cái này bác nào chơi CNC 4 tới 12 đầu thì 2 con này dư sức tản nhiệt nhé, có 2 cái lớn và nhỏ : 
+ cái lớn kích thước phủ bì d450 x r300 x c350mm ( giá 2500k/cái )

- Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá 9000k /bộ.) bộ này e có xé lẽ cặp ray,nên ae liên hệ để có giá yêu nhé

- Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu

- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) còn 2 con

- cụm xilanh khí,có luôn ray 2 con trượt,hành trình 100mm ( giá 200k/bộ )

- Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 400k/cặp )

- Nguồn max 40v, chỉnh dòng từ 0-70A, phù hợp cho bác nào làm xi mạ, anode hoặc làm nguồn laser, hàng Đức, bao test các kiểu, giá ra đi: 3tr

----------


## garynguyen

Gạch một cặp ke thép như vừa gọi, mai đầu tuần em ck

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Lên cho ngày mới.cảm ơn mấy bác ủng hộ

----------


## elkun24

> -Bơm khí nén mini dùng điện 110v hàng Japan,ae nào dùng chơi con laser để thổi khói là hết bài.....( giá 350k/cái )
> 
> Đính kèm 35136
> 
> - Combo X-Y IKO Japan hành trình 20mmx20mm,luôn 2 con step 5 phase Vexta ( giá 500k/combo ) 
> 
> Đính kèm 35137
> Đính kèm 35138
> 
> ...


Máy tính mini siêu khủng siêu rẻ cấu hình CPU I5 3610 3.3 ghz , Ram 3L 4G bus 1600 , ổ cứng SSD MSata 32G ( up date lên ổ cứng dung lượng lớn dễ dàng )

Mục này còn ko bác ?

----------


## GORLAK

Bán lại dầm X của bác MINHAT, vỡ thiết kế nên để lại cho ae nào cần: trục x cho bác nào làm máy router hoặc lazer làm bằng nhôm đúc. Thông số d1090 x r113 x c160 mặt đế 220 x 98 có sẵn lỗ bắt con trượt.



Giá 900k ra đi nhanh nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

Lên cho bác nào cần.

----------


## GORLAK

Update :

Combo ray trượt + vitme: ray 20 THK 4 rãnh bi, con trượt có đệm, chạy cực êm, leng keng như mới, tổng dài 700, hành trình 530. Vitme 16 bước 10 nút đôi, còn cực bót, trượt êm ái nhẹ nhàng, hành trình 370, cốt nối khớp 10mm. 



Có 2 bộ, giá 2tr5/bộ.

Combo của IKO hành trình 260, vitme 12 bước 10, cấp chính xác C5 trở lên, trượt cực êm, còn bót như mới, cốt nối 8mm, tổng dài 500, nặng trên 5kg 1 cây, mặt bích size 60.




Giá 1tr7/cây, có 2 cây.

Hộp số cốt vào 16 cốt ra 19, thông số các bác tra giúp, tỉ lệ 1:20, mặt bích size 90.


Giá 800k/cái, có 2 cái.

Xích luồn dây bản rộng 90mm, dài 900mm



Giá 400k

Cụm camera như hình, dây nhợ đầy đủ, 26 pin dài 5m, giá 700k.

----------


## GORLAK

Sensor tiệm cận, giá 100k/cái, có 4 cái


Mớ dây tháo máy, từ 6 lõi tới 16 lõi, dài 3m tới 5m, giá cả mớ 500k



Thêm 2 cọng 26 pin dài 5m, giá 300k

----------


## GORLAK

lên ngày mới nào ae,ae lất lại mấy trang 8 với 9 và trang cuối xem hàng nhé.....cảm ơn ae ủng hộ

----------


## rypnd

> lên ngày mới nào ae,ae lất lại mấy trang 8 với 9 và trang cuối xem hàng nhé.....cảm ơn ae ủng hộ


Bạn gửi sớm cho mình bộ motor gắn trục Y của bộ XYZ mình mới lấy của bạn nhé

----------


## GORLAK

lên cho ae nào có nhu cầu, e fix giá vài món,ae cần liên hệ trực tiếp để có giá tốt nhất nhé,thanks all

----------


## GORLAK

đầu tuần post mớ hàng cho xôm tụ :
- Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá có xé lẽ,ae mua alo nhé )

- Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu 


- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) còn 2 con


- cụm xilanh khí,có luôn ray 2 con trượt,hành trình 100mm ( giá 300k/bộ )

- Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 400k/cặp )

Cập nhật danh sách hàng,một số mặt hàng e xóa cập nhật thì đã bán rồi nhé,cảm ơn ae diễn đàn ủng hộ

- Combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k.

- Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.

- Nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 100k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg

- Tản nhiệt nước siêu khủng,hàng mới tinh chưa qua sử dụng,test ngon lành, còn nút bít ren, két nước đẹp hoàn hảo, điện 220v, cái lớn có van điện,nhưng mình khuyên nên bỏ van để dùng trực tiếp, cái này bác nào chơi CNC 4 tới 12 đầu thì 2 con này dư sức tản nhiệt nhé, có 2 cái lớn và nhỏ : 
+ cái lớn kích thước phủ bì d450 x r300 x c350mm ( giá 2500k/cái )

- Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá 9000k /bộ.) bộ này e có xé lẽ cặp ray,nên ae liên hệ để có giá yêu nhé

- Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu

- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) còn 2 con

- cụm xilanh khí,có luôn ray 2 con trượt,hành trình 100mm ( giá 200k/bộ )

- Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 400k/cặp )

- Combo ray trượt + vitme: ray 20 THK 4 rãnh bi, con trượt có đệm, chạy cực êm, leng keng như mới, tổng dài 700, hành trình 530. Vitme 16 bước 10 nút đôi, còn cực bót, trượt êm ái nhẹ nhàng, hành trình 370, cốt nối khớp 10mm ( 2500k bộ )

- Bán lại dầm X của bác MINHAT, vỡ thiết kế nên để lại cho ae nào cần: trục x cho bác nào làm máy router hoặc lazer làm bằng nhôm đúc. Thông số d1090 x r113 x c160 mặt đế 220 x 98 có sẵn lỗ bắt con trượt ( 900k )

- Combo của IKO hành trình 260, vitme 12 bước 10, cấp chính xác C5 trở lên, trượt cực êm, còn bót như mới, cốt nối 8mm, tổng dài 500, nặng trên 5kg 1 cây, mặt bích size 60 ( 1700k/bộ có 2 bộ )

- Hộp số cốt vào 16 cốt ra 19, thông số các bác tra giúp, tỉ lệ 1:20, mặt bích size 90 ( 800k/cái )

----------


## GORLAK

Lên ngày mới nào...thanks ae ủng hộ

----------


## tranhung123456

> Update :
> Cụm camera như hình, dây nhợ đầy đủ, 26 pin dài 5m, giá 700k.


bộ này mà có kèm card serial communication thì hay biết mấy (chứ không có card mua về bỏ xó chả biết làm gì )

----------


## GORLAK

Bộ này độ phân giải cao lắm đó bác

----------


## Gamo

Con này quý nhất là bộ lense đóa bác. Lấy 1 con webcam ngon ngon tí, thay nó vào là có cái kính hiển vi digital tốt

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Combo thép IKO tổng dài 500 rộng 60 hành trình 280mm, vtme 12 bước 10 độ chính xác cao, con trượt loại dài, mặt bích step 57, giá 1tr3 1 bộ, có 2 bộ

----------


## GORLAK

> đầu tuần post mớ hàng cho xôm tụ :
> - Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá 8000k /bộ.) 
> Đính kèm 36276
> Đính kèm 36277
> Đính kèm 36278
> Đính kèm 36279
> 
> - Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu 
> Đính kèm 36280
> ...


đầu tuần,ae ủng hộ nhé,có gọi có fix  :Smile: .thanks all

----------


## dobinh1961

giá tốt quá

----------

GORLAK

----------


## ktshung

em gạch combo ray trượt víme nhé bác

----------


## GORLAK

> em gạch combo ray trượt víme nhé bác


Ok bác, vẫn còn 1 bộ nhé

----------


## GORLAK

- Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá 9000k /bộ.) 
Đính kèm 36276
Đính kèm 36277
Đính kèm 36278
Đính kèm 36279

- Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu 
Đính kèm 36280
Đính kèm 36281

- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) còn 2 con
Đính kèm 36283

- cụm xilanh khí,có luôn ray 2 con trượt,hành trình 100mm ( giá 300k/bộ )
Đính kèm 36284
Đính kèm 36285

- Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 400k/cặp )
Đính kèm 36312
Đính kèm 36313
Đính kèm 36314
Đính kèm 36315
Cập nhật danh sách hàng,một số mặt hàng e xóa cập nhật thì đã bán rồi nhé,cảm ơn ae diễn đàn ủng hộ

- Combo hành trình 210mm, vitme 16 bước 10, cùng hãng cái trên, có thể dùng làm z hoặc x, giá 1tr900k.

- Ke nhôm dành cho nhôm định hình 20x20 của Nhật ,hàng đẹp như mới ( giá 13k/bộ gồm 2 con ốc và 2 con trượt ) mua sl free ship nhanh toàn quốc.

- Nhôm định hình 20x20 cây dài nhất 580mm.1 số loại chưa đo,ae nào có nhu cầu lắp máy laser,cnc,in 3D mini liên hệ nhé. giá ( 100k / kg ).1 cây 1m nặng tầm 0,5kg

- Tản nhiệt nước siêu khủng,hàng mới tinh chưa qua sử dụng,test ngon lành, còn nút bít ren, két nước đẹp hoàn hảo, điện 220v, cái lớn có van điện,nhưng mình khuyên nên bỏ van để dùng trực tiếp, cái này bác nào chơi CNC 4 tới 12 đầu thì 2 con này dư sức tản nhiệt nhé, có 2 cái lớn và nhỏ : 
+ cái lớn kích thước phủ bì d450 x r300 x c350mm ( giá 2500k/cái )

- Combo XY hành trình X=500mm Y=1000mm ,Vai nhôm phay phẳng chuẩn,X ray THK SSR 15mm khoản cách 2 ray là 160mm nên rất vững.vitme 1420.Ray Y THK SSR 25mm.bộ này về mấy bác chỉ cần thêm vitme cho thằng Y với combo Z nữa là có con máy chiến ngon lành.( giá 9000k /bộ.) bộ này e có xé lẽ cặp ray,nên ae liên hệ để có giá yêu nhé

- Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu

- Động Cơ Servo panasonic 200w chỉ có như hình ( giá 600k/con ) còn 2 con

- cụm xilanh khí,có luôn ray 2 con trượt,hành trình 100mm ( giá 200k/bộ )

- Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 400k/cặp )


Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4hrY6LtCA

----------


## GORLAK

Hàng mấy bác e đóng gói cẩn thận rồi,sáng mai e gửi sớm nhé,cả buổi chiều mưa tầm tả chưa gửi đc,cảm ơn mấy bác ủng hộ ạ  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

> đầu tuần post mớ hàng cho xôm tụ :
> - khung X ,hành trình X 500mm,ray SSR 15, vitme bước 20.Có chân gắn ray 25mm,phay phẳng chuẩn mọi mặt giá 6000k/bộ ) 
> Đính kèm 36276
> Đính kèm 36277
> Đính kèm 36278
> Đính kèm 36279
> 
> - Camera có cảm biến gì đó,k biết là loại gì bán giá 150k cái cho ae về nghiên cứu 
> Đính kèm 36280
> ...


up lại cho ae có nhu cầu,thanks all  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

> Combo thép IKO tổng dài 500 rộng 60 hành trình 280mm, vtme 12 bước 10 độ chính xác cao, con trượt loại dài, mặt bích step 57, giá 1tr3 1 bộ, có 2 bộ


hàng vẫn còn  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

Cặp ray SSR 25 THK,loại trượt có bi đệm giữa bi,dài tổng 1300mm.còn rất ngon,k rơ lắc ( giá 2000k/cặp )

----------


## GORLAK

> Cặp ray SSR 25 THK,loại trượt có bi đệm giữa bi,dài tổng 1300mm.còn rất ngon,k rơ lắc ( giá 2000k/cặp )


cặp ray ngày chủ nhật nào  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

> Cặp ray SSR 25 THK,loại trượt có bi đệm giữa bi,dài tổng 1300mm.còn rất ngon,k rơ lắc ( giá 2000k/cặp )


có bác nào ngó nghía 2 cặp không,e fix giá tốt luôn đây  :Smile:

----------


## GORLAK

> Cặp ray SSR 25 THK,loại trượt có bi đệm giữa bi,dài tổng 1300mm.còn rất ngon,k rơ lắc ( giá 2000k/cặp )


Ray còn 1 cặp,ae cần liên hệ nhé

----------


## GORLAK

Cặp ray 4 rãnh bi 15 dài 650

Giá: 500k

----------


## GORLAK

2 cặp áo gối cho FK12 bằng thép, phay phẳng các mặt, leng keng xà beng như hình, mặt bích size 60 servo 200/400w, giá 500k 2 cái

----------


## GORLAK

> Cặp ray 4 rãnh bi 15 dài 650
> 
> Giá: 500k


Tạm có gạch tới t3

----------


## Mới CNC

> Tạm có gạch tới t3


vỡ gạch thì để tui nha Lợi.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Himd

2 cặp áo gối cho FK12 bằng thép, phay phẳng các mặt, leng keng xà beng như hình, mặt bích size 60 servo 200/400w, giá 500k 2 cái

Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4jcLmdWos

cho mình lấy nhé

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> 2 cặp áo gối cho FK12 bằng thép, phay phẳng các mặt, leng keng xà beng như hình, mặt bích size 60 servo 200/400w, giá 500k 2 cái
> 
> Read more: http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/81...#ixzz4jcLmdWos
> 
> cho mình lấy nhé


Ok bác, zalo trao đổi nha

----------


## GORLAK

> vỡ gạch thì để tui nha Lợi.


Có thêm 2 cặp y chang, bác lấy luôn ko

----------


## Mới CNC

Ẹc mò vào bị hụt.

----------


## GORLAK

> Ẹc mò vào bị hụt.


Bán hết rồi ah, hẹn bác lần sau

----------


## GORLAK

> Cặp ray SSR 25 THK,loại trượt có bi đệm giữa bi,dài tổng 1300mm.còn rất ngon,k rơ lắc ( giá 2000k/cặp )
> Đính kèm 39314
> 
> Đính kèm 39313


Còn cặp ray 25 dài 1300mm.bác nào hứng thú ko ạ

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

Fix giá cho mình cặp này về Vũng tàu đi bạn .TVT

----------


## GORLAK

> Fix giá cho mình cặp này về Vũng tàu đi bạn .TVT


Fix bác 100k cafe nhé

----------


## GORLAK

Cây vitme 16 bước 10 tổng dài 970mm, gối FK12 còn leng keng ko rơ lắc, hàng cỡ C5 trở lên, ủ mưu mà ghét cái nó là HIWIN nên bán săn cây khác, giá ra đi 1tr bao ship các kiểu con đà điểu.

----------


## GORLAK

> - Ke bằng thép phay phẳng mặt,dành cho ae nào ráp máy router ( giá 400k/cặp )
> Đính kèm 36312
> Đính kèm 36313
> Đính kèm 36314
> Đính kèm 36315


hàng vẫn còn,ae nào cần liên hệ nhé  :Smile:

----------


## dobinh1961

lên hộ nhé

----------


## GORLAK

Bán 2 tấm thép bản rộng 185mm, có sẵn lỗ bắt ray bản 20 hoặc 25x dài 420 phù hợp cho các bác làm Z, nặng 1 tấm khoảng gần 10kg.


Giá: 400k 1 tấm.

----------


## GORLAK

ke thép phay phẳng,dùng làm chân cho máy router ( 350k /căp )

----------


## phuocminhhoa

> Bán 2 tấm thép bản rộng 185mm, có sẵn lỗ bắt ray bản 20 hoặc 25x dài 420 phù hợp cho các bác làm Z, nặng 1 tấm khoảng gần 10kg.
> 
> 
> Giá: 400k 1 tấm.


Mình đăng kí 1 tấm nhé. Mai mình liên lạc nhé vì giờ khuya rồi

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Tuancoi

Mình lấy cặp ke nhé!

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> Mình đăng kí 1 tấm nhé. Mai mình liên lạc nhé vì giờ khuya rồi


Bác liên hệ e sớm nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

Ben hơi như hình, fi 50mm, hành trình 30mm, giá 300k.

----------


## ngocbh2001

> Đã nhận được hàng MS5 của bác, theo nhận định trong lòng có con camera,1 con flash light, 1 laser, 1 bộ đèn ở đáy, hàng đẹp nhưng k có nhu cầu sử dụng. Bác nào muốn e để lại luôn


Cái camera đó out tin hiệu kiể gi bác cos

----------


## GORLAK

Liên hệ bác anhcox đí bác ơi

----------


## Hung rau

> Bán 2 tấm thép bản rộng 185mm, có sẵn lỗ bắt ray bản 20 hoặc 25x dài 420 phù hợp cho các bác làm Z, nặng 1 tấm khoảng gần 10kg.
> 
> 
> Giá: 400k 1 tấm.


lụm tấm còn lại luôn cho sạch thớt he he...0934065560

----------


## GORLAK

> lụm tấm còn lại luôn cho sạch thớt he he...0934065560


Bể gạch nên vẫn còn 2 tấm bác ah, bác inbox zalo nhé

----------


## Thai Khang

Em ké chút ạ. Bác nào có combo như hình dư dùng để lại em ạ,  ht 100 hoặc 150 bước 5.

----------


## iamnot.romeo

Anh golark thì quá quen rồi, em xin trả lời giúp bác thái khang cái  :Big Grin: 
Có cặp kr33 mà hành trình 60 nè bác. dc thì inbox hay liên hệ zalo em.

----------


## inhainha

> Đính kèm 43194
> Em ké chút ạ. Bác nào có combo như hình dư dùng để lại em ạ,  ht 100 hoặc 150 bước 5.


Ông này sao lấy hình của tui rồi đi hỏi tùm lum vậy ta?  :Big Grin:

----------


## Tuancoi

Đúng rùi!  Trả tiền bản quyền đi.....u ! Hi hi

----------


## Thai Khang

> Ông này sao lấy hình của tui rồi đi hỏi tùm lum vậy ta?


Xin lỗi bác ạ. Thấy em nó xinh xinh nên mượn tạm. hi. nhưng mà bác còn bộ này không mà la lối om xòm vậy, còn thì hú em.




> Đúng rùi!  Trả tiền bản quyền đi.....u ! Hi hi


Trời! Có hàng đẹp phải cho đi đây đi đó cho mọi người xem chứ, ở nhà với mẹ biết chừng nào khôn. Hi

----------

Minh Phúc

----------


## GORLAK

Cặp ben hơi trợ lực cho bác nào chế máy, khỏi cần chơi lò xo, hành trình 270mm. Giá 300k.


Ben hơi phi pitton 50mm, giá 200k/cái, có 2 cái.


Vitme dòng KX độ chính xác cao hành trình 370 phi 16 bước 10 đầy đủ BK BF


Giá 700k.

----------


## Nam CNC

ben trợ lực đẩy được bao nhiêu kg ? sao nó có màu hồng sến vậy ta ?

----------

GORLAK

----------


## Tuancoi

> ben trợ lực đẩy được bao nhiêu kg ? sao nó có màu hồng sến vậy ta ?


Em thấy ngon mà bác!  Rất độc và rất lạ lun, chắc cặp đó nó nhún cũng mền như giò Ngọc Trinh nên mới sơn màu Hồng đóa!

----------

GORLAK

----------


## ali35

> Em thấy ngon mà bác!  Rất độc và rất lạ lun, chắc cặp đó nó nhún cũng mền như giò Ngọc Trinh nên mới sơn màu Hồng đóa!


hình như nó mầu bạc mà bác,maybe bác chủ để gần bàn ông địa chụp nên có ánh đèn đỏ thui  :Wink:

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> ben trợ lực đẩy được bao nhiêu kg ? sao nó có màu hồng sến vậy ta ?


Màu bạc đó bác Nam ơi, làm quái gì có cây nào màu hồng =))
Lực khoảng 25kg 1 cây nhé bác.

----------


## Hung rau

Gạch bạn cặp ben trợ lực nhé !

----------


## GORLAK

> Gạch bạn cặp ben trợ lực nhé !


Ok bác. Alo sớm nhé bác.

----------


## cncmaster

> Cặp ben hơi trợ lực cho bác nào chế máy, khỏi cần chơi lò xo, hành trình 270mm. Giá 300k.
> 
> 
> Ben hơi phi pitton 50mm, giá 200k/cái, có 2 cái.
> 
> 
> Vitme dòng KX độ chính xác cao hành trình 370 phi 16 bước 10 đầy đủ BK BF
> 
> 
> Giá 700k.


 Mục này của bác chủ Vitme dòng KX độ chính xác cao hành trình 370 phi 16 bước 10 đầy đủ BK BF còn ko ạ

----------


## GORLAK

Còn vitme nhé bác

----------


## ali35

> như hình
> Biên Hòa Đồng Nai
> Mua nhiêu báo giá e với nhé 0911 90 20 49
> có 4 cây
> Đính kèm 45111


người mua muốn rẻ,ng bán mong lời nhiều,bác ra giá rùi thương lượng chứ kiểu này khó lắm,chứ cá nhân em thì thik được cho luôn ke ke

----------


## Ninh Tran

> người mua muốn rẻ,ng bán mong lời nhiều,bác ra giá rùi thương lượng chứ kiểu này khó lắm,chứ cá nhân em thì thik được cho luôn ke ke


cẩn thận với mấy ông bán hàng rong này. dạo này nhiều lừa đảo lắm. quéo chơi được.

----------


## thanhhaitdt

> như hình
> Biên Hòa Đồng Nai
> Mua nhiêu báo giá e với nhé 0911 90 20 49
> có 4 cây
> Đính kèm 45111


4 cây 500k được không bác. Để dành bán lại kiếm cafe

----------


## GORLAK

Vitme đã bán, cặp ben quăng cục gạch nhưng ko thấy nói năng gì. Bác nào cần cứ ới e nhé.

----------


## manipul

Em vừa gọi dt gạch rồi.

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Còn 2 cái ben hơi, fix 300k cho cả 2 luôn.

----------


## mylove299

Để e cái ben hơi nhé bác
Ps: mà ý bác là cây ben to hay bé ạ. Nếu là cây ben trợ lực bé hồng hồng ý thì e lấy nhé cho em stk. Thanks

----------


## ali35

> Còn 2 cái ben hơi, fix 300k cho cả 2 luôn.


Cũng muốn lấy về nghịch mà ko biết bác chủ có gần ko,chứ xa quá em làm biếng qua lấy wa,

----------


## GORLAK

> Cũng muốn lấy về nghịch mà ko biết bác chủ có gần ko,chứ xa quá em làm biếng qua lấy wa,


Gần bx miền đông đó bác, bác ở xa gởi tới nhà lo gì

----------


## ali35

> Gần bx miền đông đó bác, bác ở xa gởi tới nhà lo gì


2 cái ben nhỏ bác bán chưa

----------


## GORLAK

Bán hết ben rồi nhé các bác

----------


## GORLAK

Update: 

Cặp ray 20 tổng dài 560 4 rãnh bi nằm trong chuyên Z, nghe bảo của Đức quốc xã, phót che bụi bằng thép.

Giá 1tr.

----------


## GORLAK

Nãy bác nào gọi gạch cmt xác nhận giúp e nhé.

----------


## GORLAK

Tấm thép đen quá nổi tiếng, khỏi cần giới thiệu nhiều luôn, tổng dài 1080mm, rộng 185mm, giá ra đi 1tr.

----------


## Dunkermotoren

Bác GORLAK ơi, bác còn con Driver Copley 503 hoặc tương tự hk ạ? loại có 3 ngõ vào Digital Hall đấy ạ? Trước thấy Bác đăng bán con Copley 503 nên giờ em hỏi! 
em là thành viên mới nên hk đăng bài tìm mua được, mọi người thông cảm!

----------


## hoangminhtin

> Bác GORLAK ơi, bác còn con Driver Copley 503 hoặc tương tự hk ạ? loại có 3 ngõ vào Digital Hall đấy ạ? Trước thấy Bác đăng bán con Copley 503 nên giờ em hỏi! 
> em là thành viên mới nên hk đăng bài tìm mua được, mọi người thông cảm!


Bác ấy bán hàng nhiệt tình vaf vui tính lắm có gì tự nhiên hỏi k cần khách sáo đâu

----------

Dunkermotoren, GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

> Bác GORLAK ơi, bác còn con Driver Copley 503 hoặc tương tự hk ạ? loại có 3 ngõ vào Digital Hall đấy ạ? Trước thấy Bác đăng bán con Copley 503 nên giờ em hỏi! 
> em là thành viên mới nên hk đăng bài tìm mua được, mọi người thông cảm!


Hết rồi bác ơi

----------

Dunkermotoren

----------


## Dunkermotoren

> Hết rồi bác ơi ����������������  �������


Vâng em cám ơn bác!

----------


## GORLAK

Bán 2 cái bơm tay 1 dầu chưa xài và 1 mỡ bò, 250k

----------


## ali35

> Bán 2 cái bơm tay 1 dầu chưa xài và 1 mỡ bò, 250k


show hàng xíu đi bác

----------


## Nam CNC

Lấy cái bơm tay dầu nha , mà cái giá 250K cho cả 2 tui lấy cả 2 nha Gorlak

----------


## GORLAK

Ok bác Nam, giá đó cho cả 2 cái

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## dobinh1961

> Ok bác Nam, giá đó cho cả 2 cái


còn 2 cái nào không nhỉ

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Ninh Tran

còn cái bơm dầu nào không bác. để em một cái.

----------


## VanMinh

> Update: 
> 
> Cặp ray 20 tổng dài 560 4 rãnh bi nằm trong chuyên Z, nghe bảo của Đức quốc xã, phót che bụi bằng thép.
> 
> Giá 1tr.


Cặp này còn ko bác?

----------


## Thangnd

Bác Nam nhường lại 1 cái bơm dầu (Thủy Tinh) được ko, cám ơn bác nhiều!  :Smile:

----------


## Nam CNC

các bác cảm phiền em không nhường gì hết.

----------


## GORLAK

E là e sợ bác Nam cái vụ huỵch toẹt luôn đấy ah, quả là cao thủ có khác. Mà e gởi cho bác ra sao đây ah?

----------

Gamo, Nam CNC

----------


## Gamo

Cứ gửi cho tau là được  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## minhdt_cdt10

> E là e sợ bác Nam cái vụ huỵch toẹt luôn đấy ah, quả là cao thủ có khác. Mà e gởi cho bác ra sao đây ah?


Anh gửi qua nhà em nè. Nhà em gần anh. Khi nào rảnh em mang qua anh Nam cho anh. Anh nam chưa cần đến đâu ạ. Em gửi tiền giúp anh Nam luôn cho. :-).

----------

Gamo

----------


## ali35

Coi bô cái này hấp dẫn ghê ta,ko thấy hình kiu bác gorlak show hình lại,quay lại thấy hình thì  bác Nam  xúc rồi hi hi,nếu nói nhà gần thì nhà ngộ ngay bx miền đông bác cứ vứt vào trong nhà em,bấm pass khóa hôp thư là 4 số cuối đt em lụm tiền để sẵn trong đó rùi ,khỏe re he he

----------


## Nam CNC

cứ book grap qua cho tui đi , tui thanh toán tiền xe , còn cái kia thì nhắn cái tài khoản tui chuyển xèng hen .

Thì cái nào rõ ràng cái đó , ậm ờ chi cho anh em ghét để bụng . Cái gì chơi được là chơi tới còn cái gì khai không được là không khai.

Hôm kia thì nói chuyện không rõ ràng khó nói , gặp mặt tui chỉ cho riêng ông thì được vì tui biết tính ông , còn bạn ông tui không care .... hehehe 

Nhớ nhắn tin cái tài khoản nhé... dạo này lu bu mấy cái chuyện cùi bắp không à , chả nhớ cái gì.

----------


## GORLAK

Ok bác Nam, heheheh..

----------


## GORLAK

Tình hình cặp ben mua mới về làm máy mà ko đạt yêu cầu công việc nên bán lại cho bác nào cần dùng làm việc hợp lý cho nó, giá bán 500k/cặp mới nguyên 100%, lực nâng 20kg/cây. Hành trình 250mm, tổng dài ~600mm.

----------


## GORLAK

1 cái QTC Switch mới 99%, như hình, giá 350k cho hàng độc lạ, có 2 tiếp điểm 1 thả tay bung về và 1 khóa.

----------


## ali35

> 1 cái QTC Switch mới 99%, như hình, giá 350k cho hàng độc lạ, có 2 tiếp điểm 1 thả tay bung về và 1 khóa.


lát chiều chạy qua bác lấy cái ny luôn nhá,

----------


## GORLAK

> lát chiều chạy qua bác lấy cái ny luôn nhá,


Ok bác, khi qua bác alo trc nhé.

----------


## Gà con

> Bán 2 cái bơm tay 1 dầu chưa xài và 1 mỡ bò, 250k
> Đính kèm 52625


250k cho cả 2 cái hả bác

----------


## GORLAK

> 250k cho cả 2 cái hả bác


Bán mất xác rồi còn đâu

----------

duytrungcdt

----------


## Nam CNC

tui là người mua nè gà con

----------


## GORLAK

Cập nhật dọn kho ít hàng nhé ae
 - tấm sắt dài 440mm x rộng 95cm x cao 18mm. Giá ( 350k/cái )

----------


## ktshung

> Cập nhật dọn kho ít hàng nhé ae
>  - tấm sắt dài 440mm x rộng 95cm x cao 18mm. Giá ( 350k/cái )


có bao nhiêu cái hả bác

----------


## GORLAK

1 cái à bác nhé.

----------


## ali35

> có bao nhiêu cái hả bác


1 cái nữa đang ở chỗ em,bác cần thì e gả luôn cho a,nguyên thủy hình như là 1 cái cắt đôi

----------


## GORLAK

Thanh lý thêm ít đồ dư ra:

Vitme 2020 của THK, hành trình 600, kiểu 2 đầu lock cứng, có thể xài cả 2 gối FK hoặc BK đc, vitme trượt êm ái ko rơ ráo gì.

Giá 600k.

Vitme NSK thích hợp cho Z, 2005 còn cứng khừ ko rơ ráo gì hết, xài gối FK12 đã có chân sẳn luôn, bể thiết kế nên cho đi luôn, y chang hình, có luôn áo zin của nut nên về chỉ xài, ko chế thêm gì, hành trình 260mm.

Giá 550k.

Bộ combo nhôm nguyên khối trc rao tính bán, sau tiếc nuối giữ lại, giờ lại hụt lúa mà dựng máy nên lại cho lên sàn. Hành trình max 500, nhôm đuac nguyên khối, tổng dài 900mm, tâm ray tầm 180, xài ray 20 THK, vitme 1620 cấp C5S, pad motor 60, 2 chân sâu 300mm, phù hợp cho bác nào chế máy H hoặc router double Y.
Chi tiết : http://forum.cncprovn.com/threads/12...cho-may-router
Giá: 5tr.
Có cây vitme 1610, bác nào muốn thay lấy cây 1610 thì +200k mình thay cây 1610 vào, cây 1620 vẫn kèm theo combo.

----------


## saudau

> Thanh lý thêm ít đồ dư ra:
> 
> Vitme 2020 của THK, hành trình 600, kiểu 2 đầu lock cứng, có thể xài cả 2 gối FK hoặc BK đc, vitme trượt êm ái ko rơ raia gì nhé 
> Đính kèm 58345
> Giá 600k.
> 
> Vitme NSK thích hợp cho Z, 2005 còn cứng khừ ko rơ ráo gì hết, xài gối FK12 đã có chân sẳn luôn, bể thiết kế nên cho đi luôn, y chang hình, có luôn áo zin của nut nên về chỉ xài, ko chế thêm gì, hành trình 260mm.
> Đính kèm 58346
> Giá 550k.
> ...


Cây 1610 a có quen nó ko Gô Lắc?

----------


## GORLAK

Có quen luôn a

----------


## GORLAK

2 cây vitme vẫn chưa có chồng mới.

Thắng từ cho máy lớn, cốt vào 22 có chốt, bạc đạn cốt 20, giá 100k



Bộ stepj 57 kèm hs 1:6, giá 200k

----------


## trucnguyen

Em lấy cái thắng từ như sms nhe bác, em cần 2 cái bác có thì bán cho em luôn nhé.

----------


## ktshung

> 1 cái nữa đang ở chỗ em,bác cần thì e gả luôn cho a,nguyên thủy hình như là 1 cái cắt đôi


ok, hai bác tập hơp lại em lấy cho đủ bộ ạ

----------


## GORLAK

> Em lấy cái thắng từ như sms nhe bác, em cần 2 cái bác có thì bán cho em luôn nhé.


Ok bác, như hẹn nhé

----------


## minhhung999

Các bác ko lấy thì tới e xếp gạch nhe. Hjhj

----------


## GORLAK

Step có cục gạch

----------


## GORLAK

Bộ hút của máy hút khói, bụi, ko có motor, cốt vào lồng sóc 19mm, giá 250k

----------


## vietnamcnc

> Tấm thép đen quá nổi tiếng, khỏi cần giới thiệu nhiều luôn, tổng dài 1080mm, rộng 185mm, giá ra đi 1tr.
> Đính kèm 47792
> Đính kèm 47793


Anh lấy cái này nhe Gô Lắc!

----------


## GORLAK

> Anh lấy cái này nhe Gô Lắc!


Trời... E bán nó mất đất từ lâu rồi a, ngoài bãi còn 1 tấm dài, a có thể ra đó tìm đc.

----------


## GORLAK

Vitme ht 600 đã bán.

Vitme 2010 C1 mua về nhưng dài quá xá, bán lại cho bác nào cần. Hành trình 350mm, đã vệ sinh vào mỡ xịn. Giá 600k.

----------


## GORLAK

Vitme 2010 C1 và 2005 vẫn còn nhé các bác

----------


## GORLAK

Thùng + bơm tưới nguội, motor 3phase cs cỡ 200w, loại chuyên dùng tưới nguội. Giá 1.5tr



Cần biến tần cho nó có lupon, cs 200w, gắn vô là xài, 350k.

----------


## GORLAK

Bơm đã bán.

Còn vitme 2010 C1 + lồng quạt hút bụi

----------


## GORLAK

Quạt hút gió đã bán.

Còn cây vitme, bác nào cần liên hệ có fix nhé.

----------


## hieu_potter

Em lấy cây vít me nhé bác

----------

GORLAK

----------


## GORLAK

Vitme 2010 có gạch.

----------


## GORLAK

còn mấy cặp chân giò bác nào hốt dùm e cho gọn nhà, ( 300k/ cặp,nặng 5kg lấy nhiều có giá tốt )

----------


## GORLAK

Vitme 1620 hành trình 500 NSK cấp C5T, giá 400k cho các bác chế máy laser

----------


## GORLAK

Thanh lý cây vitme 2005 hành trình 620 cấp C5 của Kuroda, tổng dài 780

Giá như hình 1.300k
Không lấy gối, 900k

Vitme 2020 hành trình 680 như hình giá 1.400 loại 2 đầu cốt lock 2 đầu.

----------


## Langthangtrennhangian

> Thùng + bơm tưới nguội, motor 3phase cs cỡ 200w, loại chuyên dùng tưới nguội. Giá 1.5tr
> 
> 
> Cần biến tần cho nó có lupon, cs 200w, gắn vô là xài, 350k.


Con máy khoan trong ảnh còn ngon lành không bác, mình đang kiếm bộ chân khoan loại 1m - bác có khoan hỏng tháo bộ chân bán thì ới mình nhé  :Big Grin:  Thanks!

----------


## QuyND

> Thùng + bơm tưới nguội, motor 3phase cs cỡ 200w, loại chuyên dùng tưới nguội. Giá 1.5tr
> 
> 
> 
> Cần biến tần cho nó có lupon, cs 200w, gắn vô là xài, 350k.


Bác cho em hỏi cái thùng không còn không ạ?

----------


## GORLAK

Lu bu quá bất ngờ mới vô coi, thùng bán rồi nhé bác

----------


## GORLAK

-Nguồn chỉnh XANTREX 0-20V : 0-60A.công suất đầu ra 1200w,tình trạng còn rất đẹp,mọi thứ hoạt động hoàn hảo,nắp trên mica.Thích hợp bác nào xi mạ,lên màu Titan,anode nhôm. ( giá 2900k /cái ) 





- Ke nhôm nhôm định hình 20x20 lại về giá 15k/bộ gồm 1 ke và 2 bộ ốc như hình.mua 10 tặng 1





và còn rất nhiều nhôm 20x20 dài từ 450mm tới 1m6,giá 110k/kg ( nhôm và ke các bác liên hệ 0988.bảy tám tám.322 nhé,vì nhà chật nên mình gửi Ku Phước có gì bác nào cần ới dùm Ku nhé )

----------


## GORLAK

lên cho ke và nhôm vẫn còn nhiều nhé  :Wink:

----------


## phamtuongdk

[QUOTE=GORLAK;151797]Thanh lý cây vitme 2005 hành trình 620 cấp C5 của Kuroda, tổng dài 780
Đính kèm 65075
Giá như hình 1.300k
Không lấy gối, 900k

Cây này còn không bác.

----------


## GORLAK

hàng vẫn còn ae liên hệ nhé,thanks  :Wink:

----------


## Tân Trần Văn

> lên cho ke và nhôm vẫn còn nhiều nhé


 Nhôm hình 40x80 xài ke nhôm loại nào , tư vấn cho anh và giá nhé .Thanks TVT

----------


## GORLAK

Cặp vitme NSK Japan 1610 cấp chính xác C5Z ko rơ lắc phù hợp cho bác nào làm máy double Y, tổng dài 1m. Hành trình 860mm, có đầy đủ áo gối như hình, giá cả cặp 1.8tr

----------


## GORLAK

Lên cho ae nào cần

----------


## sang

> Lên cho ae nào cần


Hi mọi người
Tôi cần mua tài khoản để bán đồ trên diễn đàn này.
Ai có nhu cầu vui lòng liên lạc với tôi.
Tôi ở TP.HCM.
ĐT: 0392552514

----------


## khoa.address

Bác tích cực tham gia trao đổi trong các bài viết, lâu dần tk của bác sẽ lên bậc và bác sẽ đăng được bài bán hàng

----------


## Mới CNC

bac mua không em bán cho. phí sang nhượng 5 củ. kk

----------

